# I need a bx of Wolf 7.62x39 154grSP



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone happen to have a bx or 2 of these for me to try before I have to buy 500-1000? Seems as though the single boxes are sold out and I want to shoot them before I buy that quantity.

I went to the CorBon 150 gr for my Mini 30 in a hunting round and want to see where the Wolf shoots for comparison. At $6 a box they beat the heck out of the $35 a box for the Corbon...lol

Anyone know what the delay is on the Wolf Ammo, is Tula not making them any longer?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=6885
The Wolf hp rounds are pretty good out to 140 yds in my AK. I can reliably pop "sporting clays" at the back burm of the ERML range. They are not as "hot" as my good Yugo rounds, but they are hollowpoint, and they are non corrosive....so I just re-adjusted the POA for these rounds and I'm good to go.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank Fire, that is my problem, can buy the 124 gr anywhere but need the 154 gr.SP


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OK. I missed the 154 gr. part.....I was given a couple boxes of Herters 154gf soft point.....and the POA was dead on with the 124 gr. hp wolf.....for what that is worth.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah just want to try the wolf 154 gr before buying bulk..Anyone??


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Frank,

It looks like Centerfire Systems might have what you are looking for in the 154 grain 7.62x39.

http://centerfiresystems.com/AM762116.aspx

Hope this helps.

Smitty


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Smitty, you are the Man, I ordered them this AM...Thanks!


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Smitty, you are the Man, I ordered them this AM...Thanks!


Glad to help!

Smitty


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty cool website thanks for sharing smitty.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What a deal, had what I wanted, got it 4 days after the order and got what I ordered! Better than Midway, parts in stock, put on the truck they say the day it was ordered, 14 days and 10 working days from the time I ordered, the parts got here!


----------

